# [video] Sh** No Cubers Ever Say



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2012)

The Dog stole the show! More of the dog.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know about the one hand comments


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2012)

Haha, that was funny to watch! I liked many of the comments, but my favorite was the comment you made during the BLD solve!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 15, 2012)

I like how the dog just walks away after the 7x7 hahaha. I actually have a bunch of sub 4 solves with my unmodded unlubed V6 (not that it's fun to solve or anything).


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, but your Dan Brown comment might be wrong. 

I was once judging a kid who used Dan Brown, so after his solve I said "Oh, so you use the Dan Brown method?" 
And he replies: "Yeah, Dan Brown is the man!"


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2012)

I actually do like doing L moves one-handed  (With my left hand.) L' moves can die in a fire, though.

Great video, though, it was a pretty creative idea and you really thought up a lot of sayings


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2012)

rickcube said:


> I like how the dog just walks away after the 7x7 hahaha. I actually have a bunch of sub 4 solves with my unmodded unlubed V6 (not that it's fun to solve or anything).


I know, haha. But usually when speedcubing, people would try their best to mod their 6x6s. If they actually get the pins in right, congrats, lolololol.



BlueDevil said:


> Sorry, but your Dan Brown comment might be wrong.
> 
> I was once judging a kid who used Dan Brown, so after his solve I said "Oh, so you use the Dan Brown method?"
> And he replies: "Yeah, Dan Brown is the man!"


In the speedcubing community, very few actually say that. Feliks is more often said to be a favorite cuber, haha.


qqwref said:


> I actually do like doing L moves one-handed  (With my left hand.) L' moves can die in a fire, though.
> 
> Great video, though, it was a pretty creative idea and you really thought up a lot of sayings



Thanks!! I know that, some of my algorithms can be okay with the L, but _generally_​ it's better to do R with left hand and vice versa.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 16, 2012)

That was great. Best cubing video I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2012)

LMAO that was hilarious


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 16, 2012)

I've sub-3'd on my V6 without any modding or lube, just saying.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 16, 2012)

That... was awesome.


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2012)

Was missing:

YES! F PERM!!


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 16, 2012)

shelley said:


> Was missing:
> 
> YES! F PERM!!


I like F's 
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol I actually really liked this. Great job!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I just had to keep coming back to this video awesome 
subbed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2012)

Holy fudge popsicles. I'm very surprised with the mass amounts of positive feedback. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Raiz (Jun 16, 2012)

i loved it. lolololololololololololololol.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL. DUDE. This video is the epitome of cubing humor. I commend you for that.
I'd like this video a million times if it was possible, even if I had to manually click each one. Best video that I've ever seen in a LOOOONG time


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 16, 2012)

THIS IS AMAZING OH MY GOD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I've sub-3'd on my V6 without any modding or lube, just saying.


I know, but _generally_, most people can't since they can't bear with the turning.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 16, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> I like F's
> R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_cubing_memes#Nobody_does_the_F_perm


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 16, 2012)

Sometimes when I learn a new parity alg for whatever reason, and I want to try it out in a a solve I'm like YES! Parity! 

Hilarious video though :tu


----------



## Jostle (Jun 16, 2012)

The song in the ending is the best. It totally made me smile smile smile


----------



## applemobile (Jun 16, 2012)

Actually made me lol.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 16, 2012)

That OLLCP case is one of my favourites...
U2 M' R'U'R U' R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' l

YAY 4x4 parity.
The BLD.

this was very enjoyable to watch


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2012)

I just realized what that song at the end was... LINK PLEASE.



Spoiler: song


----------



## Jostle (Jun 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I just realized what that song at the end was... LINK PLEASE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: song



Finally somepony else comments on it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 17, 2012)

This was hilarious, loved the ending


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 17, 2012)

Jostle said:


> The song in the ending is the best. It totally made me smile smile smile





Sa967St said:


> I just realized what that song at the end was... LINK PLEASE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: song


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 17, 2012)

Really great video.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice video. Interesting.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha thank you all ^_^


----------



## applemobile (Jun 17, 2012)

Could have added ''After finishing my OLL, I had to do an easy corner PLL''


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 17, 2012)

'PLL skip? That's not fair. Hey judge, can I get a DNF?' But really, nice vid


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 18, 2012)

what about this video? Was uploaded first.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53sMCsn2npo&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 18, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> what about this video? Was uploaded first.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53sMCsn2npo&feature=endscreen&NR=1



Matt is one of Calvin's friends and helped supply a lot of the ideas Calvin used.
And for those flaming on this video, honestly? There are some good ideas in it too that Calvin didn't address, like pops, PLL skips, nonparity, and normal BLD.


----------



## kilwap147 (Jun 18, 2012)

0:54 "Ugh, and OLL skip. I'm not gonna finish this solve."

1:06 "Hey Mr. Delegate, my cube already has a solved cross on it. Can I have a different solve, please?"

Two BEST ones! Love the video!! Very funny!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Matt is one of Calvin's friends and helped supply a lot of the ideas Calvin used.
> And for those flaming on this video, honestly? There are some good ideas in it too that Calvin didn't address, like pops, PLL skips, nonparity, and normal BLD.



Ah thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Zbox95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, you'e done a great job! My favourite sayonh was probably the one about the solved blue cross. Cracked me up!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 19, 2012)

The BLD one made me burst out laughing in public. Pops during BLD are just about my favorite things in the world.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> what about this video? Was uploaded first.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53sMCsn2npo&feature=endscreen&NR=1


Look at the upload dates.
Please.
Por favor.


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Matt is one of Calvin's friends and helped supply a lot of the ideas Calvin used.
> And for those flaming on this video, honestly? There are some good ideas in it too that Calvin didn't address, like pops, PLL skips, nonparity, and normal BLD.


More like some of them. While oovooing, Matt was trying to do 2x2 BLD haha


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 25, 2012)

I like doing L moves OH. Just shift your hand to cross on left.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I like doing L moves OH. Just shift your hand to cross on left.



That's z U not L.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 25, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> That's z U not L.



That's kind of a gray area. I do that same kind of thing, but the cube doesn't move, only my hand.


----------

